# Wish me luck !



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

I just bid on these fish, and I REALLY hope I get them..


----------



## yayagirl1209 (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow! Good luck on winning those auctions! They're all beautiful. I'm gaining a new appreciation for the PKs!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow, very beautiful! Good luck to you!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks! It sucks he has no females :-(


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh. My. Gosh. 

Those are all ridiculously gorgeous! Good luck <3


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that second one took my breath away! he's BEAUTIFUL! i hope you win them!


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 15, 2011)

The first one...oh my goodness! When I move to Austin in the spring I want to see him in person !!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> that second one took my breath away! he's BEAUTIFUL! i hope you win them!



Same here!! The colour is just spectacular


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> that second one took my breath away! he's BEAUTIFUL! i hope you win them!


I know right! I just love him!



undergunfire said:


> The first one...oh my goodness! When I move to Austin in the spring I want to see him in person !!


Of course you are more than welcome to come say hi :-D



BeautifulBetta said:


> Same here!! The colour is just spectacular


Thanks! I am so excited I really hope I win them...


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

WOW.. I have never been a big fan of PKs... but they have SERIOUSLY grown on me!
Love them ALL! (epecially the first!)
Good luck!!!!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

nice looking fish.
but fish one seem to have a bent pelvic fin.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow, they are all beautiful but I am in love with that last guy! LMK if you ever decide you don't want him anymore  lol


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I also have a perfect female for him


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> I also have a perfect female for him


Why did you bid on him if you really cared how I felt ? You bid before I had a chance to reply to you anyway. The bid closes in 4 days so it's not like you couldn't have waited for my answer.....It's a bidding site as I stated already so by all means do whatever you want. Personally I won't outbid someone on this site. I think it's bad manners but that's me and my standards. I am offended that you found the fish specifically on my thread and are now trying to out bid me. It is insensitive, but hey we all get to be however we want to be in life.....


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Can a mod please close this thread? I didn't realize that I was basically advertising the fish I wanted to people to bid against me on. Lesson learned on that one. Don't expect your fellow forum members to wish you luck on bidding, expect them to proxy bid the fish for over 50 dollars so you cant have the fish you wanted bad enough to make a thread about.......


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I proxy any fish to what I'm willing to pay for. It was not done to be spiteful. However you were the spiteful one to raise the bidding, as became apparent in your pm to me. To which a mod has been alerted to.

I do not have a good memory, this is why I proxy on any bidding site - AB, Ebay, doesn't matter. As you stated in a pm, it is a bidding site. Had I come across him on AB (which I would have, as I check it every day for my breeding stock) I would have still done the same thing. I asked you about him first, then decided on what I had just said - had I come across him myself I would bid anyway. So there was no point for me to wait upon coming to that decision.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> I proxy any fish to what I'm willing to pay for. It was not done to be spiteful. However you were the spiteful one to raise the bidding, as became apparent in your pm to me. To which a mod has been alerted to.


So lemme get this straight...You found a fish that I wanted and went out of your way to ask me if I REALLY wanted him. You posted in this thread and you sent me a PM. THEN you PROXY bid the fish so that I couldn't out bid you without spending over the fish is worth WITHOUT waiting for my reply. So I get home from a fun night out to see your messages and then to see that you 
already bid on the fish.....So you PMed a mod because I raised the bid? 

I guess I should have just said "oh well" Cajun wants my fish now so i'll just let her have it and not bid against her? 

SERIOUSLY?? You are really gonna go there? 


> I do not have a good memory, this is why I proxy on any bidding site - AB, Ebay, doesn't matter. As you stated in a pm, it is a bidding site. Had I come across him on AB (which I would have, as I check it every day for my breeding stock) I would have still done the same thing. I asked you about him first, then decided on what I had just said - had I come across him myself I would bid anyway. So there was no point for me to wait upon coming to that decision.


You are right! Like I said before it's a bidding site. I cant stop you from bidding against me and you can't stop me from bidding against you. Why you get upset over me raising the bid is beyond me after what you just did to me. No one told you to proxy bid the fish for $50. You did that to yourself! What ticked me off is that you ASKED me and THEN bid on the fish.That's what's rude. BUT like I said before we all have our own moral standards we live by. Some have lower standards than others. To each there own. 
Congratulations on you new $100 fish! I am sure we made the breeder very happy indeed. I hope you enjoyed overpaying for him, because you and I both know he ain't worth the money you are gonna pay to ship him over here. 

I'll consider us even now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas Rule, I think you're overreacting. This is America and people have the right to bid on whatever they want. Why would Amy outbid you on purpose to spite you? She doesn't even know you and you don't know her! I'm sure there will be other fish like that one coming up for auction. You can always ask the breeder if he/she has any more like it.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

oh please let me add to this one... 

i know we are talking fish and not stamps (my other hobby) but the bidding principle is the same.. if you want something bid and dont talk about it. of course talking about it shows others where things are .. and lets not forget this is a public site so some one just stopping by can read that post and bid also.. still advertising what you are after and what is up for sale. 

and just to further be a stick in the mud the bidding site you are using is a public bid site also ANYONE can see what is up for sale and ANYONE can bid ... its what the site was made for... 

on the flip side (again just to be a pain in the butt) if you know some one who is bidding on something you are common sense dictates that you dont have a behind the door conversation with them then bid. its just looks bad right or wrong (FWIW i would have done the same thing its a market not a friends house)..


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I see both sides of this one. Did Cajunamy have the right to bid on this fish? Yup.

BettasRule, I understand that you think no-one here should have outbid you but it is what it is. And like you said, lesson learned.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Also, to avoid any confusion, I closed this thread as per the OP's request. I should have said so. Apologies for that. Life has been a crazy mess lately.


----------

